#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series)

## spower

*I need this book urgently.Anyone can help?*

Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series) [Paperback]
Robert F. Mitchell (Editor), Stefan Z. Miska (Editor)
Publication Date: December 31, 2010 | ISBN-10: 1555632076 | ISBN-13: 978-1555632076



Introduction to rotary drilling ? Introduction to geomechanics in drilling ? Drilling fluids ? Cementing ? Drilling hydraulics ? Rotary drilling bits ? Casing design ? Directional drilling ? Fundamentals of drillstring design ? Drilling problemsSee More: Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series)

----------


## anzoategui

I have this book, pdf, but without password to open it. If you can find the password, I'd like to email the book to you.

----------


## 06pg22

Share, I will break the pass.
06pg22@gmail.com

----------


## anzoategui

SENT already

----------


## spower

Please Send the book to me and I will try to break the password

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all,
i need this book, please help me.

----------


## anzoategui

Guys, 06pg22 and #5 spower, how abouty your break?

----------


## mveronez

> I have this book, pdf, but without password to open it. If you can find the password, I'd like to email the book to you.



hi, could you send me this book too???

I can find the pass.

thx

marcelo :Peaceful:

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

help me please i need this book

----------


## Orduhlaski

Hi Guys

Any luck with the pass breaking

----------


## ALFRE01

Pass me too the book to alfcar01@hotmail.com, please

----------


## samuelektro

please, could you  share the links ?

----------


## Gitta

Pliz send me this books at giloo12@yahoo.com. I will break password.

See More: Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series)

----------


## Gitta

Those who have c*****d file please avail the opne file on the format. Thanks.

----------


## petroucios

can anyone pass me this book I need it too :Rapture:  thanks

my email  is petroucios@gmail.com

----------


## Gitta

I too need this book. Please send to my email: gittagitta07@yahoo.com.

Thanks

Gitta

----------


## Shanika

Please someone share this pass -----ed book, i need it too. 
Please send to my email : ShanikaJohnson83@hotmail.com


Thanks alot

----------


## petroucios

please anyone have this book? pls share it
petroucios@gmail.com

----------


## Dmitriy

it's here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: total

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you friend you are the best

----------


## samuelektro

Thank you very much Dmitriy !!

----------


## vastaguen

Thank you so much Dmitriy !! You are the best!!

----------


## martabak

> it's here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> pass: total



thank you very much for your kindness to share i'm really appreciate it

----------


## sghuge

upload somewhere else i cannot download..upload on...mediafire or upload.net

----------


## samuelektro

Here is the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series)

----------


## phoenixfan

thank you very much, really helpful!
Keep up with nice job! 
have a nice day!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## 123qazwsx

The pdf file is damaged, please upload a good file one more time or send a copy to mliu6uh@yahoo.com. Thanks a lot for your sharing.

----------


## mechjee

can u send me this book in pdf format (without password) jansari13@gmail.com

----------


## mechjee

please give me the password for the opening this file



> Here is the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JAF805

Could you please send me the book:

joseph_fleming@rocketmail.com

many thanks!

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi 
thanks

----------


## didodiab

Thank you very much

----------


## fsalazar

thank you very much for sharing this book

----------


## bouha

Hi guys, 
you help if very appriciate, would you please send book in PDF to: bouha2044@yahoo.com.
Many thanks.

----------


## babatunde

Hi Dimitri,
just want to say thank you so much.
thx

----------


## monster80

Can you send me the book too at:


Limhockkiong@gmail.com

ThanksSee More: Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series)

----------


## ufaeric

Could you please send it to me?

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pana313

thanks!!!

----------


## avitua

Thank you so much!!

----------


## anzoategui

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The above is the new link to download.

----------


## gomezjuanf

Please, pass me the book to gomezjuanf@gmail.com!, thks.

----------


## gomezjuanf

Thank you so much!!

----------


## ahmed maged

Could you re-upload it please

----------


## Gitta

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

